# Wanted - Passenger station: Kit or prebuilt



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe I am being too picky but I'm looking for a passenger station and so far nothing I have found is what I want, either built/used or in a kit. I want a medium/large city-station that you can find today in any large city today but one that looks like it has some age as well. It doesn't need to be a "center piece" item. It should be something you could see a modern Amtrak train using today but can picture it hosting a steam engine 70 years ago.

So does anyone have an idea on a kit, or somewhere to look for a built one? I've been mining e-Bay for a couple months with no luck.

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Walman said:


> Maybe I am being too picky but I'm looking for a passenger station and so far nothing I have found is what I want, either built/used or in a kit. I want a medium/large city-station that you can find today in any large city today but one that looks like it has some age as well. It doesn't need to be a "center piece" item. It should be something you could see a modern Amtrak train using today but can picture it hosting a steam engine 70 years ago.
> 
> So does anyone have an idea on a kit, or somewhere to look for a built one? I've been mining e-Bay for a couple months with no luck.
> 
> ...


Since your threads you post are in the HO forum, I guess you're looking for HO?
That help others help you.:dunno:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

How about something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Passenger-F...073002?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20ddcbc72a


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think they make one like you want?

Maybe scratch build one?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Walman said:


> Maybe I am being too picky but I'm looking for a passenger station and so far nothing I have found is what I want, either built/used or in a kit. I want a medium/large city-station that you can find today in any large city today but one that looks like it has some age as well. It doesn't need to be a "center piece" item. It should be something you could see a modern Amtrak train using today but can picture it hosting a steam engine 70 years ago.
> 
> So does anyone have an idea on a kit, or somewhere to look for a built one? I've been mining e-Bay for a couple months with no luck.
> 
> ...


I suggest you buy a Walthers catalog. There are dozens of passenger stations pictured in there, both built and kit form. If nothing else, it will give you some ideas of what you really want or don't want.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Walman,

check this one out,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23566

But it is O, and look at the price tag! 

Is this something that looks like what your looking for?


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

big ed said:


> Hey Walman,
> 
> check this one out,
> 
> ...


LOL...no not quite that expensive  I'll take a look at the Walthers catalog. Thanks.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

There's a zillion of them in the Walthers catalog. You'll go batty trying to make a decision!!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Scratch build one? There are many kits available as well. I've not seen many large ones, just ones for smaller towns or rural areas. I'm taking my camera to an Ops night at the club tonight and will take a picture of one that one of our members scratch built. He's a master modeler so his skills are a bit higher than mine. :laugh:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There were/are two basic Passenger station designs used in
middle to large cities:

The first is with tracks that permit a train to enter, stop
for passenger movement then proceed forward on out of 
the station, usually with several parallel tracks.

The other is a Back in Station. All trains must back in
on dead end tracks. This requires some sort
of 'throat' with turnouts to divert trains to the several
parallel tracks.

Many if not most stations in these cities had huge curved
roofs that covered the tracks and platforms. Others had
covers over the platforms only with access thru a concourse
from the interior waiting and ticketing rooms.

Which of those designs is what you had in mind?

My layout has a 2 track back in Central station. It is a small city
so has only a small depot building with covered but open
waiting areas. I have 3 other track side stations along
my mains.

Don


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you have pictures from Google of the style you're looking for?

BCF Parts (link below) does do custom builds if you're interested in a one-of-a-kind station. Sorry I don't have many pictures posted to the website. Time is taken up by modeling and doing the background business work that I don't really have the time/energy to set up my portable photobooth to take pictures of my work. But I'm trying to get better at it.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

If you Google "railroad stations" you'll get everything you need but you'll have to build it from scratch. Pete


----------

